# How is BLT Sales Fairing?



## Jo Jo (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anyone have updated information on how BLT sales are going in general?

I am thinking of adding a 25 pt. or 50 pt. add-on to my BCV => prior to minimum add-on being bumped to 100 points.

From what I have been able to review/research about BLT, pros are:

-- location, location, location to Magic Kingdom (approximate 10 minute mononail door to door)

-- view of Magic Kingdom and firework display (with MKV view)

-- lowest MF (I believe approx. $3.67/point) => Assuming the 1.50+ MF differential (which is significant) is maintained, for 5 or 10 years, then your "effective" price/point actually becomes closer to the current prices of BCV, Animal Kingdom, etc. ... both on resale market (especially when you consider assocatied closing costs) and direct from Disney.  

-- expiry date of 2060 (vs 2042)

-- brand new hard and soft villa accomodations

-- I have heard mention of access to contemporary facilities (not sure if this is confirmed, nor how great contemporary facilities are)?

-- when DVC increases minimum add-on to 100 points =>  suspect the value of 25, 50, 75, etc. point add-on contracts automatically increases in value (since no more supply from Disney)

-- potentially only BLT owners will get to reserve during the Magic Season (depending upon how sales are going) => assuming Disney in the summer is important to you

Con's:

--  definitely the biggest is 57% point premium for one night's accommodation (based on a studio during Magic Season on a M-F stay).  Although there is the option of 17/pts/studio/magic season for standard view (which is still a 21% premium)

-- not sure if people buying early can potentially "short change" themselves if DVC decides to "sweeten" the deal at a later date (hence my reason for inquiring about how sales are doing).  Question: If DVC did increase incentives, any thoughts if they would be extended to committed purchasers ... not sure if there is any precedence in this area?

My reason for only thinking about 25 or 50 points => it will give me the points that I need to stay 1 or 2 nights at BLT (visiting Magic Kingdom on those days) while at Disney => to complement my stay at BCV (which is very nice) and where I have the majority of my DVC points. 

Wondering about the thoughts of others ... especially if there are some associated cons that I have not thought of?

Cheers,


----------



## mj2vacation (Jan 3, 2009)

They are not offering incentives below 100 points, so I would not worry about a better incentive.  

Based on the number of DVC vans at the preview center over the holidays, looks like sales are strong.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 3, 2009)

mj2vacation said:


> Based on the number of DVC vans at the preview center over the holidays, looks like sales are strong.


Perhaps that's where they park when they're not is use??


----------



## Malibu Sky (Jan 4, 2009)

Yesterday, I spoke to my friend who owns a Deli ...he said BLT's were selling well...right behind the Corned Beef sandwiches....

sorry...couldn't resist


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 4, 2009)

mj2vacation said:


> They are not offering incentives below 100 points, so I would not worry about a better incentive.
> 
> Based on the number of DVC vans at the preview center over the holidays, looks like sales are strong.



That's the parking lot for the vans when they are not in use. Walk by after the preview center is closed and look how many of them their are.

I personally think the incentives are going to be better after 1/15/09, but I'm in the market for about 200 pts. 

When we stopped in to see our guide at Thanksgiving, I could still get in on being a founding member of BLT. The founding tapestry for AKV was sold out a lot faster.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 5, 2009)

The sales at BLT are not super strong, like AKV was in the initial release. They only reached their "founder" list sellout a few weeks ago. 

But sales overall are still good, especially when compared to the surrounding Orlando timeshares. 

I too think the incentives will be good after the 15th.


----------



## dvc_john (Jan 5, 2009)

If the number of units declared into DVC inventory is any indication, then at least 58 2-bedroom units have been declared so far (according to the Orange County website).


----------



## spiceycat (Jan 8, 2009)

dvc_john said:


> If the number of units declared into DVC inventory is any indication, then at least 58 2-bedroom units have been declared so far (according to the Orange County website).



 353 I think is the total of 2-bedrooms. that is what about 16%.

but as been noted it is Disney own fault - if they had start selling back in July before the economy got so bad - not all of it would be sold - but a heck alot more.


----------



## mj2vacation (Jan 9, 2009)

there are under 300 2 bedrooms

In my other post, the vans were in motion, not parked.


----------

